# Fitbit vs. Gruve for activity monitor?



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I was researching some activity monitors last night and liked the Fitbit. I know some kb'ers have the fit bit, are you still using it? I'm thinking this would be something I'd use for a while, until I was able to get myself in a good habit of regular activity and know my strengths and weaknesses.

I also found the Gruve monitor. It looks similar, except for two things. It has a small light that changes color as you near your daily goal, and it vibrates if you've been still for more than 45 minutes. Their site says that your metabolism starts to power down after your body has been still for 45 minutes, so it's designed to warn you when you've been sitting almost that long, and then once more whe it hits 45 minutes. I like the sound of that.

http://www.muveinc.com/gruve.asp

I think they're both about the same price, and both have the online tracking. I'm not sure if the Gruve tracks sleep patterns.

Thanks for your input and opinions. I'll be doing this in conjunction with Weight Watchers with a goal of losing weight.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I went with the Fitbit in part from recs here and and in part because a friend has had great experiences with it.  Not so great here; the unit was DOA when I opened it this morning (just received from Amazon).  I've spent nearly four hours now triaging the darn thing.  At first, I got immediate responses from their CS, which seems to only be accessible through mail, but after it was apparent this wasn't a quick software fix, I've heard nothing at all from them.  Meanwhile, I've exhausted numerous other recommendations from their boards and elsewhere on the web--it's pretty clear it's the unit, not my computer at fault at this point.  If I don't hear back from them shortly, guess I'll initiate a return through Amazon.  And I don't know that I'll accept a replacement unit after the pure level of aggravation I've experienced thus far.

From what I'm seeing, it's not very good with Macs at all, which is what I have, so perhaps Windows users will have a better experience.  Me, I'm fairly certain the only calories I've burnt today have been purely from frustration of trying to get this overpriced piece of hardware to actually turn on!  LOL


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Can you let me know how Amazon does with the return?  Fitbit says they will do returns within 14 days if UNOPENED (assume you can exchange if it doesn't work).  Amazon official policy on electronics is unopened also, but if they will do a return instead of exchange for opened not working that's better IMO.


----------



## Horus11B (Mar 4, 2011)

mabye Im having a hard time understanding, but your buying a piece of electronic equipment to monitor how much crap you do a day? I dont understand why?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus11B said:


> mabye Im having a hard time understanding, but your buying a piece of electronic equipment to monitor how much crap you do a day? I dont understand why?


Easy...it helps to have a better idea of how many calories you're actually burning in a day rather than going by a ballpark guess; when you can compare intake versus output, it's easier to adjust what and how much you eat to accommodate that. For those of us who struggle with weight, these little toys are priceless...


----------

